# idle control questions



## joeylead (Oct 3, 2011)

I have 2 different gas air compressors and 2 different issues. One is an imc tk128 with a single stage pump and a 12.75 HP kholer engine. It throttles down correctly but the return to regular run speed is way to slow and sometimes doesn't work at all. it it tme to replace the valve? Other thaan that it works great. I have to manually adjust the throttle lever. 

The other compressor is a tahoe compressor with a 6.5 HP Honda engine. It dethrottles fine, but when.it returns to normal run speed it is to fast of a transition and stalls the engine. Can this be adjusted or can I get a different control valve that has a slower return speed?

Also, i can't swap them as they are different positions and pressure ratings.

Thanks for any help.


----------



## lunkhead (Mar 17, 2012)

first make sure that your slow speed is set correctly. If it is too slow then the engine wont be able to handle the sudden load.
but I would bet that your carb is dirty and doesnt feed the engine the fuel it needs for a sudden accleration. I have had good luck with cleaning these carbs. Sometimes I remove the bowl and spray honda cleaner up through the main and into the bleeds near the venturi, if this doesnt do the trick then remove the carb and dissassemble and clean it. But most of the time I just replace the carb as they are not expensive. Hope this helps.


----------



## lunkhead (Mar 17, 2012)

almost forgot, I have been seeing a lot of crappy fuel lately, make sure that you have a good gas with no alchahol. And dont forget about the fuel filter in the tank, if these plug they will starve the engine of fuel.


----------



## joeylead (Oct 3, 2011)

Lunkhead,

You actually were right on the money about the idle control setting. It is an air actuated pision that controls the idle speed. I had adjusted it via the mounting bolt to be at the fastest idle speed but it was still to low. What i ended uop doing was makin a loop of wire that limited how far out the pision could push the throttle level. inelegant, but works. Now the comoressor runs great. I only use the machines for 2 months a year doing sprinkler blowouts. At the end of each season i am sure to drain the gas, pull the cup and spray to carb with carb cleaner. seems to be working. my bigger machine with 12.75 kholer engine is 7 years old and still runs like when i bought it new. But thank you for all of your help and advice. 



lunkhead said:


> first make sure that your slow speed is set correctly. If it is too slow then the engine wont be able to handle the sudden load.
> but I would bet that your carb is dirty and doesnt feed the engine the fuel it needs for a sudden accleration. I have had good luck with cleaning these carbs. Sometimes I remove the bowl and spray honda cleaner up through the main and into the bleeds near the venturi, if this doesnt do the trick then remove the carb and dissassemble and clean it. But most of the time I just replace the carb as they are not expensive. Hope this helps.


----------

